# Growth



## Lindsey1420 (Jan 28, 2012)

I seems like Jack has just stop growing. He is 6 mos. Is he not going to grow any more? He isnt near the size he should be if he is. It seems like he hasnt grow in about a month. Any thoughts?


----------



## finch (Sep 19, 2011)

Sorry if this seems like an obvious question, but have you been weighing him on a regular basis? I remember thinking that Finch hadn't really gotten any bigger until we brought her to be spayed around 6.5 months and she had gained weight - it was just hard to tell since we saw her every day. I also had a jacket that I bought for her when she was around 6 months and it fit her perfectly, but then we had a warm fall and she didn't have to wear it until around 8 months... I thought it would still fit her b/c she seemed the same size to me, but she had actually gotten a lot longer so the jacket was too short, even though it still fit around her chest.


Of course it could be that your Jack really isn't growing, but I find it is hard to tell unless you are weighing in at regular intervals!


----------



## Bodhi (Jan 1, 2010)

Lindsey1420,

Posted Bodhi's growth chart before, but you might find it helpful in answering your question. 

http://www.ophale.com/bodhi_tales/?tag=growth-chart

I agree with Finch, you need to be weighing the pup periodically, as they may appear not to be growing but they are. I know people have commented before that there are growth spurts but Bodhi showed a very linear weight gain over the first eight months and by one year almost reached his adult weight.


----------



## Lindsey1420 (Jan 28, 2012)

I do weight Jack. He is now 38 pounds. It just seems like there is weight being added but not height. I have not had to change his walking harness for about a month. I was have to change the fit alot in the past. Just looking at pic of other Vs about the same age as Jack, Jack seems small in size. Maybe I am just over reacting. He is only 6mos!


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

Lindsey1420 said:


> I seems like Jack has just stop growing. He is 6 mos. Is he not going to grow any more? He isnt near the size he should be if he is. It seems like he hasnt grow in about a month. Any thoughts?


What size should he be? Some Vs top out at 40-45lbs and 21-22"


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

Every dog is different just like every human is.
He may have a growth spurt next month, or he may not.
Train him, exercise him and love the little guy. He will stop growing in height around the 18 month mark and will probably fill out around 24 months or so... he has lots of time.


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

Riley is 6 months and 32lbs. I thought her growth had slowed down, but then she gained 3lbs in one week!  The best way to know the adult size is by his parents' size/weight and previous litters. Our breeder said Riley will probably by 40+ lbs.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Ruby is 8 months old today and her height growth seems to have slowed down this last month, probably only gained half an inch this last month, but she does seem to be filling out and looking less "ribby" now. If I get chance tomorrow I'll nip across to the farm opposite and put her on the scales.


----------



## kristen (Oct 18, 2011)

Odin had a big growth spurt at about 5 months, (went from 20lbs at 3.5 months up to 40 lbs by 5 months and 22"). I swear he gained 5 pounds and an inch in height overnight! It has slowed some since then, but still gradually rising up. 
At 6 months he's weighing in at about 45lbs and almost 23". However, we've always thought he's gonna be on the big side. Like Crazy Kian said, they're all different. You might wake up tomorrow and he's an inch taller!


----------



## Lindsey1420 (Jan 28, 2012)

Jacks parents are tall Vs. The breeder said that the litter Jack came from should be 45-50lbs. I guess I'm just comparing him to the dogs I had growing up. It seems like they reached there size quickly. I also guess Jack was growing so fast that it would just all happen at once. I had many dogs growing up but its not the same when it's YOUR dog. It's MY first dog so I am still learning as I go. And this is the first V I have ever been around. Although I did do a lot of research before getting him. Seems like I still dont know as much as I thought I did! haha


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

kristen said:


> Odin had a big growth spurt at about 5 months, (went from 20lbs at 3.5 months up to 40 lbs by 5 months and 22"). I swear he gained 5 pounds and an inch in height overnight! It has slowed some since then, but still gradually rising up.
> At 6 months he's weighing in at about 45lbs and almost 23". However, we've always thought he's gonna be on the big side. Like Crazy Kian said, they're all different. You might wake up tomorrow and he's an inch taller!


Kristen is right, her little guy is almost the size of our 3 year old. Kian is small for a male mind you. 
The day we met Odin and HIS followers ;D we also met another vizsla on our walk, this dog was a pretty big boy. I believe the owner said he was close to 65 lbs and was easily 25" tall...he made Kian look like a runt.

Just wait and see Lindsey, he'll grow. Oh and when Kian was a pup we felt the same way... he always looked like he was not growing. We had to rely on our neighbours and strangers to tell us he had grown. You don't notice it as much because you see him every day.
Good luck with him.


----------

